# More Product Confirmations for CP+



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>UPDATED

</strong>We’ve added a few more products and specs to the list below.</p>
<p>Below are a list of products that will arrive for CP+, an addition to the previous list of gear. I will note the omission of the mentioned entry level DSLR, which may come shortly after CP+.</p>
<ul>
<li>PowerShot G1 X II</li>
<li>EVF-DC1 (External Viewfinder)</li>
<li>WP-DC53 (Water Proof Housing)</li>
<li>PowerShot S200 f/2-3</li>
<li>PowerShot D30</li>
<li>PowerShot SX300 HS 24-300 f/3.5-6.5</li>
<li>PowerShot SX700 HS 24-650 f/3.5-6.5</li>
<li>PowerShot SX800 HS 24-800 f/3.6-6.5</li>
</ul>
<p>We might also see an announcement for the PowerShot SX70 IS. It’ll come with a crazy zoom lens whenever it does arrive.</p>
<ul>
<li>24-2000 f/3.7-8.0</li>
</ul>
<p>More to come.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

slclick said:


> I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far


Do you believe every ... yearly CR thread regarding 35mm 1.4L II, 100-400 L II etc? I don't. They are so obviously nonsense... Sorry CR 99.9% of your site rocks but some specific "new lens" threads of yours belong to the other 0.1% (they are so NL level... )


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 10, 2014)

Yay! D30! 

looking forwad to shootiong me some of them thar fish!


----------



## pulseimages (Feb 10, 2014)

So in the Powershot G1 X II image a fake or what?


----------



## -ap- (Feb 10, 2014)

no sx50 replacement??


----------



## Ricku (Feb 10, 2014)

slclick said:


> I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far


lol +1

:'(


----------



## J.R. (Feb 10, 2014)

tron said:


> Do you believe every ... yearly CR thread regarding 35mm 1.4L II, 100-400 L II etc?



Actually I believe that the threads relating to 35 L II and the 100-400L II are created twice every quarter. Of course it is usually nothing short of arrant nonsense but it's fun while we are at it! 

Back on topic, Canon does seem to giving importance to the compact segment where everyone seems to be losing market share to smartphones. IMHO, it is a losing battle but then they may try some new tech in the compact segment only for it to filter into the DSLR products. 

No mirrorless iteration though ... I would have thought of an update to the EOS-M but then probably not. 

BTW, what is it with the EVF (External View Finder)? Will this be the same as an Electronic View-Finder? Just wondering whether Canon will release a FW update allowing the flash hotshoe to communicate with the EVF making them usable for DSLRs / EOS-M. That said, I personally wouldn't bother with it unless it gives me focus peaking.


----------



## lw (Feb 10, 2014)

What are the chances the EVF-DC1 will be supported by the EOS M2 but not the older M - and hence only of use to M users in Asia...


----------



## J.R. (Feb 10, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Yay! D30!
> 
> looking forwad to shootiong me some of them thar fish!



My dream camera ... D30 with underwater housing and a "fish mode". OK Canon, now include the "fish mode" in your announcements and I'm done. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

tron said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far
> ...



Tron, I seriously would consider laughing now and then, maybe at least a smile. Helps.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 10, 2014)

well.. i guess some people think canon should release a new lens every day or week 2014.

and if canon would have announced all lenses in the first 6 weeks of this year they would spend the remaining 10 month complaining that there are no more announcements.

well canon can´t do it right...

really im so sick of reading these brainless and childish complains.... get out... get a job... take photos.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 10, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> well canon can´t do it right...
> 
> really im so sick of reading these brainless and childish complains.... get out... get a job... take photos.



Looks like the recent DXO bitchfest thread got to you as well


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 10, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> well.. i guess some people think canon should release a new lens every day or week 2014.
> 
> and if canon would have announced all lenses in the first 6 weeks of this year they would spend the remaining 10 month complaining that there are no more announcements.
> 
> ...


I got a new lens a month ago, and I'm still learning how to use it properly....I can't imagine a lens per week... Who would buy that many lenses... and more importantly, how would you carry them?


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 10, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> well.. i guess some people think canon should release a new lens every day or week 2014.
> 
> and if canon would have announced all lenses in the first 6 weeks of this year they would spend the remaining 10 month complaining that there are no more announcements.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's because people were thinking that events like the CP+ are exactly the sort of occasion in which to announce new lenses, especially if you consider that they would start shipping at a later stage.

Anyway... the external EVF is for the G1X2 or will be hotshoe-compatible with other Canon DSLR? It's going to make wonders with manual focus lenses.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I got a new lens a month ago, and I'm still learning how to use it properly....I can't imagine a lens per week... Who would buy that many lenses... and more importantly, how would you carry them?



If one can afford one lens per month, one would use one's staff to carry one's lenses for one


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new lens a month ago, and I'm still learning how to use it properly....I can't imagine a lens per week... Who would buy that many lenses... and more importantly, how would you carry them?
> ...



Say it's not so, someone with a sense of humor!

That was funny T UK


----------



## traveller (Feb 10, 2014)

"Powershot G1 X II" -could naming get any worse? I guessing it won't be called that. 

As for the "EVF-DC1 (External Viewfinder)", I feel like I've entered some sort of timewarp and ended up in 2009, when people may have given a hoot. 

[Sorry, seems I'm on a grumpy day today ]


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 10, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> PowerShot SX700 HS



Didn't the SX600 HS come out about 5 weeks ago?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 10, 2014)

traveller said:


> "Powershot G1 X II" -could naming get any worse? I guessing it won't be called that.



How about the *PowerShot G1 Y*?



traveller said:


> As for the "EVF-DC1 (External Viewfinder)", I feel like I've entered some sort of timewarp and ended up in 2009, when people may have given a hoot.



Actually, even then nobody gave a hoot ... just ask Panasonic and Olympus.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 10, 2014)

slclick said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Not for nothing do I put serious health warnings on most of the 'NL stuff' - people have been sending info for the last 10 years or so, and still I rarely ever see stuff of much accuracy beyond a few weeks before any announcement.

From the top of the main Canon page: "Please do use your common sense when reading these pages, and remember that they are here for entertainment as much as anything else."


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

slclick said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


Ahhh OK then 8) YES I can agree to that    ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

tron said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



awesome, no seriously I am realistic about the lenses and I am more than aware that this is a consumer show. Plus if there are a bunch of new lenses, L lenses to be specific, my GAS may be the end of me.


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

slclick said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


I understand. I recently got the 24-70 2.8 II and since I sold my 5D2 yesterday a second 5D3 is imminent. More than enough for now...


----------



## racebit (Feb 10, 2014)

-ap- said:


> no sx50 replacement??


No, basically it is just garbage. No sign of the cameras everyone is waiting, SX60 and 7D, which promise to be a significant boost. Maybe that is the reason, it is easy to lunch something that is almost equal to the predecessor, but takes a lot of time to launch significant changes. Maybe the delay is a good sign...


----------



## dstppy (Feb 10, 2014)

tron said:


> I understand. I recently got the 24-70 2.8 II and since I sold my 5D2 yesterday a second 5D3 is imminent. More than enough for now...



How much did you get for the 5Dmk2?


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

Nothing can be as bad as the Nissan naming schemes but Canon sure is running out of them if they want to avoid superstitions and have old and new coming full circle


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

dstppy said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I understand. I recently got the 24-70 2.8 II and since I sold my 5D2 yesterday a second 5D3 is imminent. More than enough for now...
> ...


I asked 1100 euro and dropped it to 1000. It had 19200 clicks and it was in an excellent condition. So maybe it was on the cheap side (the buyer admitted that he would have to buy it even if I didn't drop the price but we had agreed and a deal is a deal, plus he was a student). But it was sold quickly and I am free to order a 5D3...


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

*PowerShot S200 f/2-3*

What is the PowerShot S200 f/2-3?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: PowerShot S200 f/2-3*



powershot2012 said:


> What is the PowerShot S200 f/2-3?


Well, the previous powershots were all f/2ish to f/5ish, so, maybe it indicates that the aperture on the tele end will be brighter


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 11, 2014)

slclick said:


> I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far



C'mon...



Canon Rumors said:


> 24-2000 f/3.7-8.0



A 24-2000 f/3.7-8.0

How can you NOT get excited about THAT?! lol
: : : ;D


----------



## EdB (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > "Powershot G1 X II" -could naming get any worse? I guessing it won't be called that.
> ...



Or better, Powershot GFY.


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: PowerShot S200 f/2-3*

S120 successor or a bigger sensor?



preppyak said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the PowerShot S200 f/2-3?
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > 24-2000 f/3.7-8.0
> ...



The SX-50 with 24-1200 is easily hand-holdable.... and with the digital zoom on is 24-4800 and hand-holdable... So I can easily see 24-2000. Throw in dual-pixel AF and it would be awesome!


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 11, 2014)

So, the replacement for the SX50 is the SX70? Why not the SX60?

SX70 was the last, premier line of Polaroids. If Canon is going to skip an SXnn number, it would make more sense to skip SX70.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We might also see an announcement for the PowerShot SX70 IS. It’ll come with a crazy zoom lens whenever it does arrive. 24-2000 f/3.7-8.0



f/8? Hang on a second, let me do some math.

Let's guess that it has the 16MP 1/2.3" sensor. That sensor has 1.33 micron pixels.

The spacial cutoff for f/8 for green light is 1/( 0.00055 * 8 ) = 227lp/mm. Assuming we need 3 pixels per line pair, that turns into 1.47 microns per pixel. So, this thing at f/8 would have an MTF of zero at the pixel level at the long end of the lens.

That's actually a good thing - it has enough focal length that the sensor isn't undersampling the optics. Of course, it also means you're getting everything out of the optics that can be extracted, and that's assuming the optics have no aberrations. If they do, you don't need this much focal length (or this many pixels) to get all the resolving power available.


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far
> ...


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

The SX50 is 215mm at f/6.5. That's 215/6.5 = 33mm of aperture.

This specs for the SX70, assuming the same sensor size, are about 358mm at f/8, which is 358/8 = 44.8mm of aperture.

That's a pretty big increase in real, optical aperture. I wonder if the lens and camera are even bigger yet.


----------



## PHYSICA (Feb 11, 2014)

tron said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving this 'Year of the Lens' so far
> ...



Well.... this is a rumor site.... if everything is true, then why not change the name as CANON NEWS?

No serious to rumor, just read and think.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

24-2000mm ... with image stabilization ... WOW! ... now that is some serious zoom range. It could be a decent option for guided wildlife trips, when you may not want to carry big lenses ... coupled with image stabilization and some good post processing, I think it could make for a decent wildlife camera.


----------



## noncho (Feb 11, 2014)

Decent wildlife camera?
Yeah, if your wildlife is not moving and it's laying under bright sun... Dead whale on the beach?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

noncho said:


> Decent wildlife camera?
> Yeah, if your wildlife is not moving and it's laying under bright sun... Dead whale on the beach?


Its a shame that your vision of "not moving" wildlife photography is limited to a "Dead whale"


----------



## tron (Feb 11, 2014)

PHYSICA said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


Even the rumors should have some validity, hence the CR rating. The rumors about the above 2 lenses have been played time and again so they have been burned and CR0 seems the correct rating for them. In that case I would not complain


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

tron said:


> PHYSICA said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


For me the rumored 100-400 L replacement has been the biggest disappointment of all the rumors.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are new pictures of the G1X mark II.
You can see that the sensor is still big (1.9 crop factor)
The range seems to be 24-120mm
There is a baïonet mount for lens hood (at least...)
It seems there is an electronic port for the viewfinder (just below the hotshoe). So no view finder for EOS M... :-/


----------



## dstppy (Feb 11, 2014)

tron said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Thanks for the info; ~1350USD isn't bad. I *FINALLY* sold a lens yesterday. : Took a bath on it though. It was sort of painful; the guy was talking about sharpness and out of focus . . . took me three times suggesting it for him to not shoot wide open ;D


----------



## tron (Feb 11, 2014)

dstppy said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...


Which lens was it and how much did you get?

Well 1K euros is not bad but it is less than half the price of 5D3. No complaints though, this is what I want


----------



## dstppy (Feb 11, 2014)

tron said:


> Which lens was it and how much did you get?
> 
> Well 1K euros is not bad but it is less than half the price of 5D3. No complaints though, this is what I want



$400 for the EF-S 10-22mm Yeah, I'm paring down the list of stuff I have before adding to it again with a 5Dmk3. I still have the 70-300, 60mm and the 15-85. Then the 60D, 7D and 5DmkII. I have way too much stuff


----------



## tron (Feb 11, 2014)

dstppy said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Which lens was it and how much did you get?
> ...


10-22 is a very good lens! Don't you need to cover this range? Or you have (or plan) a 16-35 with FF?

Will you sell all APS-C related before going full ... FF ? (pun intended  )


----------



## dstppy (Feb 11, 2014)

tron said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Yeah, getting rid of the APS-C stuff. I'm not convinced that the 7DmkII won't be a must-get as well.

Once I had it, I couldn't figure out why I needed an ultra-wide. If I need something, I'd probably go to a prime. Selling the lenses and bodies is more of an exercise in self-control than anything. I'll probably get a 300mm or 400mm prime but I want to stop adding to the pile of things I have (and re-invest the cash).


----------



## tron (Feb 11, 2014)

dstppy said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...


It isn't difficult if you visualize your next gear


----------

